# White House Electric Panel



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Cool picture.:thumbsup: 

Chris


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Looking closely, it looks like:

1. There's 80 circuits.
2. It was in a closet.
3. Most of the pipes are rigid.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

That's neat.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

> It was in a closet.


Yes, but was it a clothes closet.:whistling2: 

Chris


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

I am pretty sure that the door was clothsed (closed) due to it being the White House and all that.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I worked in the Main electric Room of the White House, we were not allowed to take cameras in. In the 50's YES...but with new concerns NO WAY...


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Pierre Belarge said:


> I am pretty sure that the door was clothsed (closed) due to it being the White House and all that.


I have heard of clothing the poor, but never clothing a door. 

Chris


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> I worked in the Main electric Room of the White House, we were not allowed to take cameras in. In the 50's YES...but with new concerns NO WAY...


 
I don't get to take pics at most of the jobs I go on either, most places now even check if your phone is a camera or just don't allow cells at all.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Many of our sites require us to leave them in the truck a few do not allow our trucks on the site with phones, GPS, pagers, ect...

Real gas when they tell us we can not use or IR camera, which we have a contract for. One site told us, as we were leaving, it was forbidden after we had it on site for two weeks.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

"after we had it on site for two weeks" . . .

Brian - been there, done that - its a gas, isn't it?

"I don't get to take pics at most of the jobs I go on either"

Never, until the last few years, have we been able to have a camera inside the perimeter fence. Too bad, as I'm sure all of us have some projects that are 'suitable for framing'.

Best Wishes


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

When we were renovating 2 floors of the Philly branch of the FBI, It took about 9 months. They never stopped operations. You needed to be escorted all the time. 3 guy's ended up dating the escorts. My buddy married one. 
There was a big underground parking garage. They wouldn't let us park there. I was down there working and noticed a few contractor vans, ladder racks with extension ladders. I got mad and said who are these guys, why do they get to park for free. It turns out they were surveillance vehicles. After that I looked around. There Corvettes Porsche's, old junkers. Everything in between. It was pretty cool.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Same thing here, escorts were figured into the bid (3 to 1 ratio). Most of those escorts were dikes, think one of my guys married one too 

Best Wishes


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

The FBI was on 9th & 10th floor. In this 22 story federal building attached to the federal court house. They decided to build a little 2 story jail across the street to hold the inmates while they were on trial. I forget what trade they were, but these construction workers would go up to the roof and get high. The FBI could look right down on them. This building had FBI, secret service, federal marshals, ATF. How dumb did these guys have to be.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

There was one building that I spent a long time on that was an R&D lab for SDI that was amazing. The specialized cabling, fittings, and methods were like no other place I have worked. The conduit work was like a Monet. The power grid was also a work of art.


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

brian john said:


> Many of our sites require us to leave them in the truck a few do not allow our trucks on the site with phones, GPS, pagers, ect...


They're like that when you go to Cuba too. Last time I went the immigration guys took a real long look at my Treo 600 phone and asked me a few times if it was a GPS.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I wonder if this is how they bent all that pipe:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

No wonder all those old electricians had bad knees.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I wonder if this is how they bent all that pipe:


 i'm printing this one. I've been in many old buildings that looked like that's how they did it. that's how it looks under that panel. They are pretty long radius bends.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice illustration. We may laugh at it now, but this is the beginning of what made our beautiful country what it is today.

Keep up the good work, and enjoy your Veteran's Day everyone !

Best Wishes


----------

